# HELP! I sprayed washing up liquid in the tank by accident



## Rom (Apr 29, 2019)

I've just done the stupidest thing ever. I bought a new spray bottle for my tank. Filled the old one with water and a bit of washing up liquid (i use this to put on windowscreen backgrounds for my tanks). They're both green which was a very poor choice in hindsight. I accidentally sprayed the tank with the washing up liquid bottle and not the water. I pumped it once or twice before i realised my mistake. It's a seasoned bioactive tank, I have one frog in there, What do I do???


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

If it were me, I would mist a lot (gallons) to dilute the soap and rinse it through the substrate and into the drainage layer, starting now.

If it is not too stressful to pull the frog out temporarily (species?) that might be a good idea, too, at least until you get the viv rinsed out.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Another option would be removing the plants that will come up, any cork and woods, the leaf litter and rinsing thoroughly. 
With a paint scraper or other broad edged flat tool, carefully remove the first few cms of substrate. You can always add more.

Carefully wipe the interior glass alternately with damp then dry paper towels. Until you do not smell the washing agent on the towel.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

And if it were me if you think they had contact i would put a low level shoulder level of your mist water or bottled water in a bin or other tank. The bigger and broader the bin the more the waters dilute force will be. Gently spray them as well. It will be stressful but so is the cleaning soap depending on whats in it. If it is laurel sulfate, glycerin like for human skin Or if it has quaternary ammonia. You dont want quaternary ammonium soaking in your sub.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If you think you contacted the frogs and you decide to soak & spray *it is to be brief - Brief.*

Its a rinsing bath. Not an actual Soak.


----------



## Rom (Apr 29, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> If it were me, I would mist a lot (gallons) to dilute the soap and rinse it through the substrate and into the drainage layer, starting now.
> 
> If it is not too stressful to pull the frog out temporarily (species?) that might be a good idea, too, at least until you get the viv rinsed out.





Kmc said:


> If you think you contacted the frogs and you decide to soak & spray *it is to be brief - Brief.*
> 
> Its a rinsing bath. Not an actual Soak.


Thanks so much for your help guys. 
I've sprayed down the tank a lot. Cannot remove the plants and hardscape unfortunately because it's all glued together. Luckily I have a small water section connected to the bottom reservoir. I keep spraying the tank down and then doing a water change. Also just removed and replaced much of the substrate. I'm not seeing any bubbles or smelling soap. I don't think the frog got sprayed by the soap luckily. I just sprayed him down with clean water instead of bathing him. He's a grey tree frog so he'll just sit there as a spray him. It's the next morning, and he's alive and happy looking.

The soap used was dish washing up liquid, it contains 'anionic surfactants' 

I just happened to be building a new tank for him currently. So hopefully there won't be any long-term soap problems for he will be in a new home.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It could have been worse! Sometimes thats the best thing you have, and just a sliver good enough.


----------



## E.Shell (Aug 27, 2020)

I hope the OP can get decontaminated.

FWIW, I use a 25%/75% white vinegar/water mix for cleaning the exterior glass for my tanks and terrariums.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Well that’s a relief... 

I clean my tank with a vinegar/lemon/water mix. Works really well to get poop and stains of the glass and objects. (The poop really applies to my crested gecko )


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I use various dilutes of H202.


----------

